# Neuer Laptop muss her



## Gummix (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Laptop kaufen.
Anwendungsbereich ist Hauptsächlich Gaming, aber auch Office und ein wenig CAD.
Budget liegt bei max. 1700€
Sonstige Anforderungen:
17"
möglichst leise
gute Kühlung, so ds die Handballenauflage nicht so heiß wird.
Tastatur beleuchtet

Battlefield 4 sollte gut drauf laufen sowie LoL

Gewicht ist egal.

Und ja, ich weiß das ein Stationärer PC besser und günstiger ist, aber ich habe nen Super PC. Den Laptop brauch ich für Hotelaufenthalte usw.

Ich dachte an Asus, MSI (Wobei ich die nicht wirklich mag, ein Kumpel hat einen von MSI und die bringen einfach keine neuen Treiber für die Grafikkarte raus. Die Orginalen von ATI lassen sich nicht installieren. Frechheit) oder halt von Mysn oder One ....

Hoffe ihr habt ein paar Tipps, wie ich das Geld am besten unterbringe.

Gruß


----------



## 98romi (31. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du noch 40 Euro drauflegen würdest, könntest du diesen hier mit einer GTX780M kaufen:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00CGUS7LG/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1383127030&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## Gummix (31. Oktober 2013)

Windows 8 brauch ich nicht, 16gb ram auch net und 1tb festplatte auch nicht^^
Zudem halte ich nichts von Medion, obwohl die 780M natürlich Top ist.

Gruß


----------



## iTzZent (31. Oktober 2013)

Naja, die Medion Geräte sind halt MSI Barebones und die willst du eh nicht. Das mit den Treibern bei deinem Bekannten ist eigentlich falsch, denn die Grafikkarten sind nicht Herstellerabhängig, man kann tadellos die Treiber von AMD/Nvidia nutzen. Dazu kommt aber noch, das es nur in den GX Geräten eine AMD Grafikkarte gibt, alle anderen MSI/Medion Geräte haben Nvidia Karten.

Folgendes Gerät wäre das einzige, was in dein Suchschema passt:

ASUS G750JX-T4167H (90NB00N1-M01830) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4700HQ, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 1TB • optisches Laufwerk: Blu-ray (BD-ROM) und DVD+/-RW DL •  Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M, 3GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3",  1920x1080, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 4x USB 3.0, Thunderbolt 10Gb/s, Gb  LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 2in1  (SD/MMC) • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64bit •  Akku: Li-Ionen, 8 Zellen, 5900mAh, 3h Laufzeit • Gewicht: 4.80kg •  Besonderheiten: beleuchtete Tastatur, Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie:  zwei Jahre (Pickup&Return)
*1577,-

*Testbericht: Test-Preview Asus G750JX Gaming-Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Asus ist der einzige Hersteller, welcher es geschafft hat, ein anständiges Kühlsystem für solch ein Gamingnotebook auf die Beine zu stellen. Alle anderen Hersteller versagen da kläglich, gerade unter Last werden diese enorm laut. Dafür zahlt man allerdings bei Asus auch reichlich drauf... bekommt aber auch einiges ! Kein anderes Gamingnotebook besitzt z.B. Tunderbolt oder eine 802.11ac Wlan Karte. Mit einem Gewicht von fast 5Kg ist das Gerät aber auch eines der schwersten, was auf dem Markt ist.

Mit GTX780M & 256GB SSD kostet das Gerät übrigens um die 2000Euro ASUS G750JH-T4080H (90NB0181-M00930) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hier eine weitere Alternative: Schenker XMG P703-5UG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU: Intel Core i7-4800MQ, 4x 2.70GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 1.120TB (1TB + 120GB SSD) • optisches Laufwerk: Blu-ray  (BD-R/RE) und DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M, 3GB, HDMI •  Display: 17.3", 1920x1080, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0, 1x USB  2.0, FireWire, Gb LAN, eSATA • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth •  Cardreader: 9in1 (SD/miniSD/SDXC/MMC/RSMMC/MS/MS Pro/MS Duo) •  Webcam: 2.0 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: N/A • Akku: Li-Ionen, 8 Zellen,  5200mAh, 4.8h Laufzeit • Gewicht: 4.10kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock,  beleuchtete Tastatur, FingerPrint Reader, Multi-Touch Trackpad •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre (Vor-Ort)
*1590,-

*Testbericht (vom baugleichen Vorgänger) Test Schenker XMG P702 PRO (Clevo P170EM) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Das Gerät gibt es auch noch mit bei weitem schnellerer HD8970M. Dann sparst du gut 200Euro... In folgenden Shops kannst du dir das Gerät mit HD8970M selber konfiguieren:
www.hawkforce.de
www.one.de
www.deviltech.de
www.mif.com


----------



## Gummix (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich schau mir die mal an, danke.

Aber bei meinem Kumpel ist dass so. Der kann nur die Treiber von MSI installieren, bei denen von der ATI Seite meckert der nur und bricht die installation ab. Ist aber auch schon was älter.
Die Frage ist aber auch welcher chipsatz ist nötig?
Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen 703 und 723?
Gruß


----------



## iTzZent (31. Oktober 2013)

Das MySN *C*703 ist ein extrem flaches und leichtes 17.3" Notebook auf Basis des MSI GS70. Die Grafikkarte ist fest verlötet und die Abwärme ist aufgrund der geringen Grösse, relativ hoch. Hier nen Testbericht: Test MSI GS70-65M21621 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Das MySN *P*703 ist die Single GPU Version des P723 auf Basis des Clevo P170SM.
Das MySN P723 ist das komplette Gegenteil... extrem dickes und schweres HighEnd 17.3" Notebook auf Basis des Clevo P370SW Barebones. Es besitzt 2 Grafikkarten und 3 Lüfter. Selbst mit 2 Grafikkarten wird das Gerät unter Last aber kaum wärmer. Hier nen Testbericht: Test Schenker XMG P723 (Clevo P370SM) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Gummix (31. Oktober 2013)

Also das P723 nach meinen wünschen umbauen und kaufen?^^

ich stell mir gleich mal was zusammen und melde mich nochmal

Gruß


----------



## iTzZent (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehe gerade, das ich oben etwas falsches geschrieben habe. Ich bin etwas mit der MySN Nummerierung durcheinander gekommen, da es auch noch das C703 gibt  Ich habe den Post dem entsprechend editiert. Das P703 ist so gesehen die Single GPU Version des P723 auf Basis des Clevo P170SM/EM. Hier mal ein Konfigurationsbeispiel von Hawkforce:

*LUNA2 P170SM* *
DISPLAY:*                   17.3" FullHD NonGlare LED                                                         *
PROZESSOR:*                   Intel Core i7-4700MQ 2.4GHz/3.4GHz Turbo 6MB L3 Cache                                                         *
GRAFIKKARTE:*                   ATI® Radeon™ HD8970M - 4GB GDDR5 - DirectX 11                                                         *
ARBEITSSPEICHER:*                   2x4 GB DDR3 1600                                                         *
FESTPLATTE:*                   2.5" 750GB 7200rpm SATA3                                                         *
FESTPLATTE 2:*                   ohne 2. Festplatte                                                         *
mSATA SSD:*                   ohne mSATA SSD                                                         *
LAUFWERK:*                   DVD Brenner Slimline                                                         *
WLAN:*                   WLAN KILLER™ 1202 802.11N + BLUETOOTH 4.0                                                          *
BETRIEBSSSYSTEM:*                   ohne Betriebssystem                                                         
*SERVICE:*                   24 Monate PickUp Garantie                                                         *
TECHCHECK:*                   ohne TechCheck

*ca. 1350,-*

Eine SSD kannst du da selber nachrüsten, dann sparst du noch ein wenig Geld, das gleiche trifft auf das Betriebssystem zu.


----------



## Gummix (31. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich deine Konfiguration abändere um eine GTX780 und eine ssd mit 120 gb, dann hätte ich 1735€.
Die 50€ mehr für ein P723 brauch ich ja dan nich auszugeben wenn der einzige unterschied die möglichkeit ist 2 Grafikkarten einzubauen.

Also denke ich die Konfigaration mit:
                  Intel Core i7-4700MQ
GTX780M
500-750 GB Platte
120GB SSD 
8GB Ram

Müsste das beste fürs Geld sein.
Ich schau dann mal bei Mysn, One(was wäre den da das P170?) und Hawkforce
eine weiter alternative wäre auch Deviltec, wobei ich da auch wieder nicht weiß welches NB auf welche Basis Basiert^^
Aber da bekomm ich für den Preis den ich bei Mysn für die Konfi Zahlen muss schon fast ein NB mit 2  8970, wobei der wahrscheinlich wieder wärmer und lauter ist^^
Oder gibt es noch andere Meinungen?


Edit:

Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein paar Testergebisse durchgelesen auf Notebookcheck.
Dabei habe ich festgestellt das die Qualität der Verabeitung von MySn wohl nicht so der bringer ist. Zu Hawkforce steht da leider nicht viel.
Welchen Vorteil bringt mir den die Wartungsfreundlichkeit? Ich werde das Teil so oder so nie auseinander nehmen. Wenns kaputt ist dan ist es kaputt.
Asus soll eine gute Qualität haben, kostet aber halt auch 300€ mehr. 

Gruß


----------



## Gummix (31. Oktober 2013)

Also nach ein wenig suchen im Inet habe ich mich auf 4 Books.

MSI GT70PH-8041221B Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") / i7-4700MQ / 12GB RAM / SSD+HDD / 780M / Win8]
ASUS G750JH-T4080H Gaming Notebook (43cm (17,3''), 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, SSD, 4GB GTX 780M)
NBB Gaming Notebook NOB00053 [43,9cm (17.3") / i7-4700MQ / 16GB RAM / SSD+HDD / 780M / Win8] (Hausmarke?)

Oder halt das P703.

Alle, bis auf das NBB(wo ich noch nichts zu gefunden habe) schneiden ziemlich gleich ab, wobei das Asus am besten abschneiden bei den Tests von NBC


----------



## iTzZent (31. Oktober 2013)

Warum willst du denn unbedingt ne GTX780M ? Da zahlst du nur unnötig drauf... die HD8970M hat recht ähnliche Leistungswerte, kostet aber 300Euro weniger.

Sonst kannst du auch gleich das hier nehmen: MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7827 (MD98417)
Intel® Core™ i7-4700MQ Prozessor, Windows 8, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 780M  DirectX® 11 Grafik, 1.000 GB Festplatte, 128 GB SSD, 16 GB  Arbeitsspeicher, Blu-ray Laufwerk, Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung,  Dolby Home Theater® v4, 43,9 cm/17,3’’ mattes Full-HD Display,  kostenloses Update auf Windows 8.1 verfügbar
*1799,-

*Auf Basis des MSI GT70.


----------



## Gummix (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich steh nicht so auf ATI bzw AMD. Auf Medion eigendlich auch nicht, noch keine guten erfahrungen mit gemacht.
Also die/der Test vom medion ist wohl net so dolle ausgefallen.
Preis ist zwar gut, aber dafür ist die Verarbeitung halt nicht so berauschend.

Ihr wisst nicht zufällig wo der Unterscheid zwischen dem ASUS G750JH-T4080H und dem ASUS G750JH-T4032H ist?

Gruß


----------



## iTzZent (1. November 2013)

Das Medion ist nichts anderes wie ein MSI GT70. Die Hardware ist komplett idenitisch, das Gehäuse zu 80%, da MSI auf dem Deckel und auf der Handballenauflage gebürstetes Alu verwendet.

Wenn du nicht auf AMD stehst, musst du halt 300Euro mehr investieren, für fast die gleiche Leistung...

Wenn du die 2000Euro über hast, würde ich dir auch das Asus empfehlen, das hat zumindest nen anständiges Kühlsystem, welches auch unter Last relativ leise ist. Dafür wiegt es auch satte 5Kg, also sonderlich mobil ist das Gerät nicht.... Ich finde die 3.5Kg meines X6819 schon relativ viel... Gerade weil ich immer eine Glasplatte unter dem Gerät habe, damit es stets frische Luft bekommt


----------



## blackbolt (1. November 2013)

Gummix schrieb:


> Ich steh nicht so auf ATI bzw AMD.



man sollte aber auch mitbedenken das AMD/ATI mittlerweile durch die next gen spielkonsolen leicht vorteile in den treibern hat (mehr FPS) 

war auch nie ein fan von ATI denoch habe ich mit jetzt nee 7970 Matrix geholt und bin sehr zufrieden 

mfg blackbolt


----------



## Gummix (1. November 2013)

Ich würde die Standartgeräte ja auch gerne mal in echt anschauen, aber leider hat MM oder Saturn diese Teile nicht.
Und ich wüsste nicht wo ich sowas sonst noch finden soll. Ich bin zuzeit in Kempen (bei Krefeld) und übernächste Woche wieder in Senden(Bayern) hab aber leider keine Zeit mal eben nach München zu fahren um bei Notebooksbiller vorbei zu schauen....

Zu AMD, ich schau mir mal die ergebnisse genauer an, jedoch bei dem was ich bei BF3 gesehen habe ist die doch ein Stück langsamer. Was halt noch gehen würde wären 2 AMD im CF, wobei da auch wieder andere Fehlerquellen hinzukommen sowie mehr Abwärme/Größe/Lautstärke.


Gruß


----------



## iTzZent (1. November 2013)

Gutes Stück langsamer ? Ganze 3-5FPS im direkten Vergleich zur GTX780M bei gleicher CPU. 
_
One K73-3N_
Intel Core i7 4700MQ 2.4GHz 
Radeon HD 8970M (900MHz), 4096MB (1250MHz) GDDR5, 13.4
8192MB RAM
*45FPS*

_GT70H-80M4811B_
Intel Core i7 4700MQ 2.4GHz 
GeForce GTX 780M (771MHz), 4096MB (2500MHz) GDDR5, ForceWare 311.48
8192MB RAM
*47,5FPS

*
_XMG P703_
Intel Core i7 4900MQ 2.8GHz 
GeForce GTX 780M (823MHz), 4096MB (2500MHz) GDDR5, ForceWare 311.27
16384MB RAM
*49,2FPS

*Wie du siehst, nimmst sich das nichts. Getestet in FullHD Ultra Details 16xAF / 4x MSAA.

Und was Crossfire angeht, die Geräte sind kaum grösser oder schwerer, und die Lautstärke ist identisch. Auch die Abwärme verändert sich nicht.

Test Schenker XMG P703 (Clevo P177SM) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests Clevo P177SM (Single GPU): Höhe x Breite x Tiefe (in mm): 54 x 414 x 286 Gewicht: 3.92 kg Netzteil: 0.923 kg
Test One K73-3S (Clevo P370SM) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests Clevo P370SM (Dual GPU): Höhe x Breite x Tiefe (in mm): 54 x 419 x 293 Gewicht: 4.19 kg Netzteil: 1.242 kg


----------



## Gummix (1. November 2013)

Also nach NBC habe ich bei BF3:
49.2 mit 780
38.1 mit der 8970M
94.2 mit CF

bei ultra
1920x1080
ultra
16xAF 4x MSAA

Bei BF4 wird sich noch einiges ändern wenn die Treiber abgestimmt sind.


----------



## iTzZent (1. November 2013)

Du musst schon genauer lesen... Die 38FPS ist Durchschnittswert aller getesteter Geräte. Dieser niedrige Wert haben wir dem MSI GX70 zu verdanken (30.9FPS), dieses hat eine extrem langsame AMD APU, welche nichtmal an einem Core i3-3110M vorbei kommt ! *Deswegen habe ich geschrieben "bei gleicher CPU" ! *Deswegen stehen dort unterschiedliche Ergebnisse... Mit nem i7-4700MQ packt die HD8970M BF3 problemlos mit 45FPS.

Die Angaben von NBC sind stets Durchschnittswerte !

Die Angaben die ich oben gemacht habe, stammen auch von NBC...


----------



## Gummix (1. November 2013)

Ihr habt nicht zufällig nen Tip wo man sich die Geräde mal anschauen kann? (Krefeld Umgebung)
Saturn und MM haben leider keins der genannten...

Wo hst du den das  _One K73-3N mit der AMD bei NBC gefunden, ich finde nur das __One K73-3N mit der 770M

Gruß
_


----------



## iTzZent (1. November 2013)

AMD Radeon HD 8970M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

- nach unten scrollen bis Battlefield 3 kommt
- die unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse anklicken.

Es ist nur ein Ergebniss, kein Testbericht. Die  HD8970M hat es nicht einfach, da die meisten Tester nur das Schrottgerät GX70 testen und somit die Ergebnisse nach unten ziehen. Man kann sie auch erst seit kurzem mit einer Intel CPU in den Clevo Barebones konfiguieren.


----------



## Gummix (1. November 2013)

Ok danke,
ich hab mal beo MySn angefragt was die so emfehlen an Konfig bzw. was die für Aktionen bieten.
HF gibt ja Momentan ein Tablet dabei und bei Notebook.de gibts Battlefield 4, auch wenn ich das schon habe^^
Zudem werde ich jetzt mal nach lautstärke von den Clevo schauen was ich da so anvergleiche finde, weil das ist mir schon wichtig.

Was ich beim P703 ja "zum kotzen" finde, ist diese hässliche Touchpad beleuchtung, schrecklich^^


Gruß


----------



## Gummix (1. November 2013)

Also ich bin jetzt sicher das ich ein Clevo nehmen werde.

Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob ich das Luna2P370SM mit 2 HD 8970 oder das P723 mit einer GTX780 nehmen soll.
Preislich sind die fast gleich. 
Nur eben weiß ich net wie das mit den Microrucklern und Grafikfehlern bei der Crossfire lösung aussieht.

PS. der Service von Hawkforce schein super zu sein, hatte ne email geschrieben und 10min später kam eine Antwort und 30min später ein Anruf.
MySn hat leider noch nicht geantwortet, die haben aber vilt heute auch Feiertag, bei HF wohl net^^

Gruß


----------



## iTzZent (1. November 2013)

Und das, obwohl Hawkforce ein "OneMan" Unternehmen ist  Das macht alles nur einer alleine da...


----------



## Gummix (1. November 2013)

Er hat immer von "wir gesprochen".
Die Arbeiten wohl gerade auch an einem eigenem Kühlsystem, was auch die lautstärke senken soll.
Ich weiß aber immer noch net ob single  780 oder CF 8970.... Leider gibts da keine aktuellen User testes.
Auch schade ist das HF das Luna2 P350 (was ja das P723 ist) nicht mit der GTX780M als single anbietet wie es Schenker im P723 macht.


----------

